# steel/alloy slingshot



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

i started making this yesterday. i cut the handle off an adjustable spanner and i used a old alloy brake caliper then cut a small piece of alloy to attach a fully adj sight. it works really well and built to last. i will post more pics soon with bands







atom

thanks

* e~shot as he chose the name







. 
*


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Super! I love it. Why didn't I ever think of using a wrench handle????


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

BreakShot [sup]TM[/sup] nice one







, pls post pics with bands too


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

very interesting . I think the more you look the more you find ....


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

i need to buy another adjustable spanner now lol


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

FANTASTIC!!! A steam punk slingshot ...























Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Love it. Futuristic in a Mad Max movie setting kind of way. No wait it isn't futuristic because this is now so it is Presentistic in a slingshot nut kind of way.


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

very very very cool

Chris


----------



## Slingkid (Apr 30, 2011)

another well made slingshot


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

thanks guys


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Atom ..... That is totally original and a good looking rig. If there were a prize for inovation .... you´d have it.

Al


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Awesome; as a gearhead I can truly appreciate this slingshot!


----------



## Montie Gear (Jul 31, 2013)

Very steam punk and a nice upcycle


----------

